# [US] [H] Cards from S1, S2, and S3, including Marina and Tangy [W] S1 - S4



## ahylianhero (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi! I am new to the forum, but a lot of you may know my Reddit username if you are familiar with the Reddit amiiboswap community! I currently have 27 confirmed trades and 14 completed pending for a total of 41 completed trades there. I decided to join this community as a means to finish up my collection and I hope to enjoy it as much as I have on Reddit!

Cards in bold I value more than the average common, so I am looking for likewise trades for these.

*I am currently trading: *
Series 1:
044 Shari

Series 3:
207 Mabel
209 Wendell
223 Del x2
227 Rodeo
232 Canberra
*244 Tangy*
246 Eloise
257 Klaus
265 Gala
278 Dora
292 Baabara
296 Soleil
*300 Chrissy*


*WANT:*
Series 1:
067 Flurry
072 Lionel
086 Chief

Series 2:
114 Blanca
160 Pekoe
199 Big Top

Series 4:
341 Melba
371 Sally
384 Margie


----------



## glora (Mar 19, 2017)

If this works for you I have Katrina, Celeste, Purrl and twiggy for your bangle, Moe,biscuit and Rolf


----------



## ahylianhero (Mar 19, 2017)

glora said:


> If this works for you I have Katrina, Celeste, Purrl and twiggy for your bangle, Moe,biscuit and Rolf



I can do that.


----------



## crazymom99 (Mar 19, 2017)

I would love to trade my 137 Cookie for Marina or Deirdre.

My Gwen  and Avery for your Axel Canberra.  M  Bam 237 for your Rolf?  Please PM me and let me know.  Thanks so much


----------



## ahylianhero (Mar 19, 2017)

crazymom99 said:


> I would love to trade my 137 Cookie for Marina or Deirdre.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I can do Dierdre and Axel! I'm trying to save Marina for Merengue. I'll update my thread tonight once I've had some sleep.


----------



## crazymom99 (Mar 19, 2017)

ahylianhero said:


> I can do Dierdre and Axel! I'm trying to save Marina for Merengue. I'll update my thread tonight once I've had some sleep.



AWESOME so MY 137 Cookie and 125 Gwen for your 240 Deirdre and 90 Axel.  Thank you so much.  I will PM you my information.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Would you like to trade my 237 Bam for your 293 Rolf and my 140 Avery for your 232 Canberra?


----------



## phoenyx9 (Mar 19, 2017)

hello, good to see you trading over here.   

would you be interested in trading my: 243 Drago and 141 Nana for your 244 Tangy?


----------



## ahylianhero (Mar 19, 2017)

crazymom99 said:


> AWESOME so MY 137 Cookie and 125 Gwen for your 240 Deirdre and 90 Axel.  Thank you so much.  I will PM you my information.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Would you like to trade my 237 Bam for your 293 Rolf and my 140 Avery for your 232 Canberra?



I'm still new to this forum so I'm not positive what the post merge is that it's showing me. Is that a second offer?

- - - Post Merge - - -



phoenyx9 said:


> hello, good to see you trading over here.
> 
> would you be interested in trading my: 243 Drago and 141 Nana for your 244 Tangy?



Oh goodness, so many familiar faces! I may have to put this trade on hold because I do need Drago, but I'm also in need of Diana and Merengue right now. Once I get those two out of the way, I'll start trading the excessively popular cards. If I still have Tangy and you haven't been made a better offer, I'll come back to this!


----------



## crazymom99 (Mar 19, 2017)

I am not sure why it merged my post and Phoenyx9 together in one post, that is weird.  MY trade offer was as follows:  MY 137 Cookies, 125 Gwen for YOUR 240 Deirdre and 90 Axel.  Then the second trade was MY 237 Bam, 140 Avery for your 239 Rolf, 232 Canberra.  WHEW.


----------



## ahylianhero (Mar 19, 2017)

I actually just traded Rolf on Reddit (I don't want to risk editing my post on mobile so I can't fix it until tonight) but I can include Canberra in my trade.


----------



## crazymom99 (Mar 19, 2017)

ahylianhero said:


> I actually just traded Rolf on Reddit (I don't want to risk editing my post on mobile so I can't fix it until tonight) but I can include Canberra in my trade.



Alright so the trade stands as follows:
MY 137 Cookies, 125 Gwen, 237 Bam  for YOUR 240 Deirdre, 090 Axel 232 Canberra


----------



## ahylianhero (Mar 19, 2017)

crazymom99 said:


> Alright so the trade stands as follows:
> MY 137 Cookies, 125 Gwen, 237 Bam  for YOUR 240 Deirdre, 090 Axel 232 Canberra



Works for me!


----------



## phoenyx9 (Mar 19, 2017)

ahylianhero said:


> Oh goodness, so many familiar faces! I may have to put this trade on hold because I do need Drago, but I'm also in need of Diana and Merengue right now. Once I get those two out of the way, I'll start trading the excessively popular cards. If I still have Tangy and you haven't been made a better offer, I'll come back to this!



ok, sounds good.  I'm also holding back some cards until I get Merengue and a couple others, lol.   I'll put Drago to the side for you.  I appreciate that you were my first trade on reddit.    If you end up trading Tangy, maybe we can work something else out.


----------



## crazymom99 (Mar 19, 2017)

ahylianhero said:


> Works for me!



Awesome!!!  I will need you to PM me your information, since I already sent you a PM.


----------



## ahylianhero (Mar 19, 2017)

phoenyx9 said:


> ok, sounds good.  I'm also holding back some cards until I get Merengue and a couple others, lol.   I'll put Drago to the side for you.  I appreciate that you were my first trade on reddit.    If you end up trading Tangy, maybe we can work something else out.



No problem at all! It looks like I got Merengue out of the way, now I just need Diana and if I can manage to get her without trading Tangy, then it's all gucci~


----------



## phoenyx9 (Mar 20, 2017)

ahylianhero said:


> No problem at all! It looks like I got Merengue out of the way, now I just need Diana and if I can manage to get her without trading Tangy, then it's all gucci~



sweet!  Congrats   I managed to get Tangy today, so we've both been busy, lol.   I'll hold Drago for you, when the dust settles we'll see what we can do.


----------



## ahylianhero (Mar 20, 2017)

phoenyx9 said:


> sweet!  Congrats   I managed to get Tangy today, so we've both been busy, lol.   I'll hold Drago for you, when the dust settles we'll see what we can do.



I do have a Skye and a Chrissy coming in the mail any day now. Not sure if you need any of those.


----------



## phoenyx9 (Mar 20, 2017)

ahylianhero said:


> I do have a Skye and a Chrissy coming in the mail any day now. Not sure if you need any of those.



I need Skye 

I'd offer more than just Drago for her too.  

edited 3/20/17- added second line of text to my reply.


----------



## ahylianhero (Mar 20, 2017)

phoenyx9 said:


> I need Skye
> 
> I'd offer more than just Drago for her too.
> 
> edited 3/20/17- added second line of text to my reply.



What cards were you thinking of adding? It seems I have a Diana on the way so I can start trading for smaller cards.


----------



## phoenyx9 (Mar 20, 2017)

How does 141 Nana, 218 Lily and 243 Drago for Skye sound?


----------



## ahylianhero (Mar 20, 2017)

phoenyx9 said:


> How does 141 Nana, 218 Lily and 243 Drago for Skye sound?



Sounds perfect!


----------



## phoenyx9 (Mar 20, 2017)

ahylianhero said:


> Sounds perfect!



alright! Nana and Lily are hanging out with Drago on the side.  Let me know when Skye arrives.


----------



## ahylianhero (Mar 20, 2017)

phoenyx9 said:


> alright! Nana and Lily are hanging out with Drago on the side.  Let me know when Skye arrives.



She actually just came this morning. I'll take a picture when I get home. If you want points on Reddit, too, we can also post our trade there but I can't edit posts from my phone on Reddit so you'll have to wait until I can edit it to say I received Skye.


----------



## ahylianhero (Mar 21, 2017)

phoenyx9 said:


> alright! Nana and Lily are hanging out with Drago on the side.  Let me know when Skye arrives.



I've put the card on my latest Reddit post, so you can post there now to also get your points there. :> I'll go ahead and send you a picture of the card and my details.


----------



## ahylianhero (Mar 22, 2017)

I've completed Season 3, thank you! Post updated to reflect trades on here and Reddit.


----------



## phoenyx9 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello again, I bought a few packs yesterday.  I have 178 Hugh, would you want to trade 260 Tammi for him?


----------



## ahylianhero (Mar 26, 2017)

Suew, I'll send you a PM!


----------

